# Shipping Queenline Bottles



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> My best option looks to be a priority mail box stuffed full of bubble wrap. I also thought I would put a ziploc bag around each bottle to contain any potential spill.


That probably is the best you can do, I mailed 2 - 1 1/2 plastic skep bottles about the same way in the priority box.
Good luck


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

You might find ideas or materials here: http://www.uline.com/


----------

